# wanted: Crank trigger kit for RB26(/30)



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking for a crank trigger kit for my R32 GTR (RB30 bottom end).

Already running ROSS damper but without the "trigger points".


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

https://otakugarage.com.au/product/rpp-nissan-rb-cam-trigger-kit-twin-cam/


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

that´s a CAM-trigger  
But thanks for replying.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

https://platinumracingproductsusa.com/collections/rb-trigger-kits


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks, but I am aware of the options that are on the market. I´m posting in the wanted section just in case someone has a kit suited for my needs that they are looking to sell.


----------

